

Rationality and Intelligence: A Brief Update [pdf] - davmre
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~russell/papers/ptai13-intelligence.pdf

======
dredmorbius
NB: This PDF seems to be consistently missing the letter 'f'.

xpdf and evince under Debian.

